# Windows??



## billy88 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 9 mnth cockatiel and am wondering wa ppl do to get them used to curtains on the windows being open and them not being tempted to flying into the windows. ive seen so many vids of cockatiels walking round there room an stuff with the curtains open as soon as casper thinks its an oppurtunity to get out through what he doesnt realise is glass he will go for it. i think it it will just be nice to have casper out with curtains open an not have to be in a darkend room especially nw its coming to summer. all your advice is welcome an would love to have casper out with sunshine coming threw lol

please leave ur advice and tips for me thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have net on my windows here is pic to show you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my dally has an obsession with flying into it. but i hung something they fear with dear life.... my gingerbread man stuffed animal. no flying into it. but now i have a cage in front of the window and a playgym so i havent had a problem since


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

we used to keep the curtains shut all the time if the birds were out, but we gradually started pulling back the curtain and popping them onto the windowsill so they could see out and realise they cant get past it and now they like to look out the window and never fly into it when the curtains are open  prehaps you could try that.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Once they realize what the window is, they will not continue to fly into it. Like beckins, Billie really enjoys sitting at the window sill. The more you allow them to explore their surroundings, the quicker they get their bearings & no more crashes


----------

